
How do you make interesting a boring task? - alfonsodev
I&#x27;m curious if you have a personal trick for making things more interesting when you are dealing with tasks that you don&#x27;t like.<p>Some examples :<p>1. For a while I was doing screen captured videos while coding to explain to myself out loud what I was doing, and reasoning out loud, the videos lasted as much as my pomodoro, after the video finished I was quickly reviewing what I did, if I had temptations to open HN or FB or not. It was a new thing that add something new and experimental to an already hard&#x2F;boring task. But I lost the interest on it.<p>2. I invented two characters and wrote dialogs between them, in a text editor to understand complex, tedious and low rewarding situation I had while coding, one character was directing the situation, like the boss, and the other was &quot;myself&quot; executing the actions and making questions or answering the questions of the director. Again, it added something playful and interesting to keep me motivated and doing the task, but it didn&#x27;t last long.<p>3. I tried to listen tech talks in the background at the same time I was doing something boring, this one didn&#x27;t help to get things done, but I learnt some interesting stuff as side effect.<p>What&#x27;s your trick ? I&#x27;m curious even if it doesn&#x27;t work all the time.
======
alfonsodev
Another one is to add new technologies to the project, but at the end my
colleagues are hating me.

